# Ipod Touch stuck on "connect to iTunes" screen and won't sync



## The Beard (Mar 23, 2012)

My ipod is currently stuck on this screen:







It won't let me use my ipod or even sync it to my computer because every time I plug it in, iTunes tells me it won't sync because my iPod is locked with a passcode. It won't let my iPod connect to iTunes unless I put in the passcode on my iPod, which I of course can't do because it's stuck on this damn screen.

I've already tried the thing where you connect the iPod to the computer while holding the home button to restore it to factory settings, but the same thing happens again 

I've also tried letting it just die and then re-charging it but that did nothing as well 

Any ideas? Calling tech support and sending the damn thing in is a last resort


----------



## Asrial (Mar 24, 2012)

How new is the iPod?
I had a similar problem on my 2 year old iPod classic, and I got a message from the local dealer that the harddisk possibly was fried, but the repair bill would be bigger than a replacement.


----------



## The Beard (Mar 24, 2012)

It was a 3rd generation 64 gig, but the mods can go ahead and close this thread because my 15 year old sister fixed it for me today 

Apparently I was doing the method of "connecting it to itunes while holding the home button" wrong, but whatevs, it's fixed!


----------

